# Look Keo Pedals Squeak?



## bsilver (Nov 10, 2009)

I am ready to pull the trigger on some new pedals and shoes. I want the Look style pedal. Now I am reading that they squeak and make noise. I have also read many little fixes, but I do not want to spend top $$$ on pedals that need to be tweaked so they do not make noise. What is the real deal? Look Keo or SDP-SL? 

bsilver


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been riding LOOK Sprints for 5 years and Max 2's for one year. They'll both squeak from time to time - maybe 2 minutes on every 15th ride. Quite infrequently. I can usually get it to stop during the ride from pulling up more on my stroke or pushing down more...focusing on one part of the stroke more and putting in more power there.

Once it didn't go away and I used some wax on the cleats and the pedal.

For me it hasn't been annoying enough to switch pedals. And, if I had the choice I'd get the Max 2's. Feel a bit better, are wider and more contact, and the clip in feels more secure with the metal plate. Under $100 at PBK, when in stock.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Used Looks ever since they came out in the latter part of the last century. I'm convinced that the only way to avoid the dreaded Look-squeak is to use Look pedals with the black fixed cleats or abandon Look. I hear that Keos squeak much less than the old Arc/Delta Look pedals, but there are riders on Keos used with the red or grey floating cleats who report squeaks.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Google search returns an overwhelming number of threads about the keo squeek. I must be lucky 'cause I currently have 2 pairs of Look Keo Classics that I've ridden for 2 years - 6k miles total. never squeeked. not once, Nada.

I've often wondered if it's because I'm running the cheaper Looks? Keo Classic is pretty far down on the Look food chain. There is a weight penalty compared to the carbon body/ti Looks (140g. vs 122g. for the Keo Max 2 carbon vs. 95g for Keo carbon/ti axle.) Have no idea why mine have never squeeked. Hope I haven't jinxed myself by reporting in!


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Keos may indeed squeak, but much less then the older delta cleats. The somewhat newer Keo construction (called "bi-material") uses white teflon material on contact points and has come pretty close to completely eliminating the noise by reducing friction.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*no*



bsilver said:


> I am ready to pull the trigger on some new pedals and shoes. I want the Look style pedal. Now I am reading that they squeak and make noise. I have also read many little fixes, but I do not want to spend top $$$ on pedals that need to be tweaked so they do not make noise. What is the real deal? Look Keo or SDP-SL?
> 
> bsilver


Been using Keos since they came out; have 3 pair; never had a single squeak.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I know how you can avoid it completely. Just use Shimano SPD-SL's and call it a day. I am very happy with my decision to go with Shimano R540 pedal which is the non-group pedal. Much more comfortable for me than the Look Delta style pedals I switched from. No squeaks and easier to clip into also. On sale at Nashbar for $49 bucks and come with 7 degree cleats.


----------



## The dogfish (Jul 24, 2010)

This is a well recorded problem. I spray my cleat with silicon spray every now and then and that has done the trick.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Can't you just rub a little lube on the metal plate on the pedal? I use to do that on my Campy Pro-Fits when it started to squeak.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Used to get an occassional squeak on the old style looks, but only when it was very damp. On the new keo (classic, max 2 and max 2 carbon) never had a squeak with either the 4.5 or 9 degree floating cleats.


----------



## Brazos (Jun 20, 2009)

I have been using Keo Easy (cheapest pedal they got) for 2 years now and never one squeek. I never knew Look pedals had a squeak issue until I read this.


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Fixed said:


> Been using Keos since they came out; have 3 pair; never had a single squeak.


Me too. I find this thread bizarre because I've been riding them for 6 years or so, and never had a squeak. I use the Keo carbons with the red cleats.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

had a squeak in the beginning and now only when its damp. and sometimes randomly but for short periods only.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

My Look Keo Max Carbon IIs haven't squeaked for the first 1000 miles. My old Look Keo Carbons squeaked once, but it was due to worn out cleats.


----------



## SwooshDaddy (May 8, 2009)

My cleats squeaked once in wet weather, but once I cleaned the road grime out, they were fine. 
I saw that they are making a new cleat with nylon and a teflon coating to stop this sort of problem.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

When I had Look Deltas my cleats squeaked a lot. I used to spray my pedals once per week with WD40. That was very effective. I changed to Keos 3 years ago 7 haven't heard a peep.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2007)

18,000+ miles on my Keo Classics and never a squeak


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*That's the cure*



The dogfish said:


> This is a well recorded problem. I spray my cleat with silicon spray every now and then and that has done the trick.


That little black rubber insert is what is likely doing the squeaking. Clean surfaces, then a light silicon spray to cleat is a part of my regular weekly maintaince cycle


----------

